# Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star



## ScienceRocks (Aug 24, 2016)

*Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
*Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
24 August 2016
Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri


> Astronomers using ESO telescopes and other facilities have found clear evidence of a planet orbiting the closest star to Earth, Proxima Centauri. The long-sought world, designated Proxima b, orbits its cool red parent star every 11 days and has a temperature suitable for liquid water to exist on its surface. This rocky world is a little more massive than the Earth and is the closest exoplanet to us — and it may also be the closest possible abode for life outside the Solar System. A paper describing this milestone finding will be published in the journal Nature on 25 August 2016.
> 
> Just over four light-years from the Solar System lies a red dwarf star that has been named Proxima Centauri as it is the closest star to Earth apart from the Sun. This cool star in the constellation of Centaurus is too faint to be seen with the unaided eye and lies near to the much brighter pair of stars known as Alpha Centauri AB.
> 
> During the first half of 2016 Proxima Centauri was regularly observed with the HARPS spectrograph on the ESO 3.6-metre telescope at La Silla in Chile and simultaneously monitored by other telescopes around the world [1]. This was the _Pale Red Dot_ campaign, in which a team of astronomers led by Guillem Anglada-Escudé, from Queen Mary University of London, was looking for the tiny back and forth wobble of the star that would be caused by the gravitational pull of a possible orbiting planet [2].




Awesome and amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A earth like planet in the habital zone of our closes star!!!!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 24, 2016)

But do they have infrastructure????


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 24, 2016)

And how many human years away?


----------



## konradv (Aug 24, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> And how many human years away?


If we could develop a ship going c/10, that would be 40 years.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 24, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> But do they have infrastructure????



That would be very exciting as that would mean intelligent life...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > But do they have infrastructure????
> ...


our planet has infrastructure.....does that mean there is intelligent life here?....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



If it can develop tech that can search for other life...I'd say yes.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 24, 2016)

> Proxima b was added to the Habitable Exoplanets Catalog (HEC) [2] as one of the best objects of interest for the search for life in the universe. The planet orbits well within the conservative habitable zone of Proxima Centauri. Additionally, Proxima b is now not only the closest potentially habitable planet to Earth (4.2 light years away), but it is also the most similar to Earth (ESI = 0.87) [3], with respect to Earth’s mass and insolation.



A Potentially Habitable World in Our Nearest Star - Planetary Habitability Laboratory @ UPR Arecibo

        I honestly think kepler 442b is still the better candidate for below 1.5 earth radius planets as it isn't tidally locked as it orbits a k-class star(112 day orbit) and is only slightly larger in radius. Secondly, if you look at the original source for Kepler k2-72e and not the PHL(which has twice the solar flex) it could also be argued to be nearly as good. *The big news about this new planet is it is so close while these two are so far! And it is a awesome candidate as it is the best we could of hoped for around a small m-class star.*


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...


Maybe there is life surrounding most stars. What makes us think we are special?

This is amazing news. We should focus our attention on getting those spacebots to this planet. The ones that use sails to travel real fast. The size and cost of an iPhone. 

Still an incredibly long distance away


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> And how many human years away?


Hundreds of thousands


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...


What good is it to us?
Too far to reach


----------



## konradv (Aug 25, 2016)

There are two factors that would lessen the likelihood of advanced life on the planet.  The X-ray influx could be as much as 400X that of Earth and it could be tidally locked to its sun, leaving only a thin band of the planet that isn't either searingly hot or very cold.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/24/health/proxima-b-centauri-rocky-planet-habitable-zone-neighbor-star/


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 25, 2016)

How much CO2 do they have


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> And how many human years away?



Proxima Centauri alone claims the honor of being our true nearest stellar neighbor at only *4.24 light years*
*
78,000 years to get there.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 25, 2016)

Wonders why advanced life hasn't "evolved" there. They must have chemical elements randomly bumping together there too.

Odd. It's almost like the force of "evolution " is limited only to planet Earth


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Proxima b is now not only the closest potentially habitable planet to Earth (4.2 light years away), but it is also the most similar to Earth (ESI = 0.87) [3], with respect to Earth’s mass and insolation.

Either Proxima b was a lucky find or these worlds are more common than previously thought.

The most exciting aspect of this discovery is that Proxima b is relatively close enough to Earth for detailed studies in the next years by current and future observatories. Other known, potentially habitable worlds, especially those from the NASA Kepler primary mission, are too far away to get any information about their atmosphere or composition with current technology. Projects like StarShot are even considering the possibility of reaching the stars with miniaturized space probes, but this exciting approach might take many decades.

In any case, Proxima b is now one of the prime targets to understand the extention of our habitable universe in years to come. Red-dwarf stars are the most common star in our galaxy, comprising about 75% of the stars. If we find out that planets around red-dwarf stars, such as Proxima b, are in fact not habitable then the ‘real estate’ for life in the universe will be instead very small. The answer lies 4.2 light years away waiting for us.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And how many human years away?
> ...


not at warp 5.....


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


We can actually reach it in 20 years with real technology.  Maybe.

Using a giant set of lasers to catapult thousands of miniature spacecraft 25 trillion miles to the Alpha Centauri star system may sound like the stuff of science fiction.

But Internet entrepreneur and science philanthropist Yuri Milner, in collaboration with renowned cosmologist Stephen Hawking and Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg, is placing a $100-million bet that he can turn this into science reality within a generation.

Milner announced on Tuesday the creation of “Breakthrough Starshot,” a research project meant to prove that it’s possible to propel nanoscale spacecraft at one-fifth the speed of light. (See animation below.)

That’s equal to 60 million meters per second, or 134 million miles per hour. At this speed, the craft would reach our nearest star system in about 20 years, or more than a thousand times quicker than today’s fastest spacecraft, Milner says.

This 20-Gram Nano-Spacecraft Could Usher In A New Era In Space Exploration


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


be hard to fit a person in one of them things bobo.....


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Maybe we get the technology to shrink a human.  Or maybe we just send DNA/Seed and plant the planet and on the space ship it will give them instructions on how to find us and communicate with us.  We can do it!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


oh ok......talk to Ray Palmer or Henry Pym....


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


So as of now we can probably send messages back and forth at the speed of light so 8 years to send a message and get one back. We can send nano ships in 20 years one way and 18,000 years to get there ourselves. Thats 180 generations. We better get started. 

Step one is a base on Mars because it's closer to the meteor belt. To build a ship as big as a small moon we will need those resources. 

Should we figure out how to go faster first? No. Because it'll be great for the pilgrims to see new technology catch up to them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Seeding a planet with DNA....hmmmm


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I am all in favor of sending Matthew , billy and you all on a trip there.


It would be fun, exciting and for you three.

We would call you guys the three amigos and name a sidewalk in Detroit after you


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I would think it'd be wise to send a lot more women then men. One bull can impregnate every girl on the ship. I wonder how many men and women are needed to avoid incest. Certainly more than Noah, his wife, 3 sons and their 3 wives


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


first off bobo we have to have the ships to carry this out.....get them to a refueling station in orbit to replace the fuel used to escape earths gravity.....then get to the Moon base and once again refuel and get the supplies needed  to get to Mars......then get to those Asteroids and let the mining begin.....


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Imagine there are men who's job is to plan this all out. Because you know they are working on this. Whether it's on paper or the space station or even Voyager 1 & 2. Hell, we even have rovers on Mars and landed a probe on a comet. Yes we are so very far from Star trek but you have heard if you can imagine it you can do it. 

Don't be a hater. Sure it seems impossible but people a lot smarter than us are working on it. 

Imagine how much more we know today than we did even 100 years ago. Now imagine 1000 years from now


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 25, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...


When people don't believe in God they'll believe in anything.

I suggest you go to find out.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...


I understand one side always faces it's sun and one side is always cold and dark. But what about the equator? Maybe somewhere in between mexico and Canada is habitable.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


dont be a hater?....were did you get that from?....im all for the space program....i cant stand the people who think its a waste of time.....those ones are too stupid to realize how that program advances science and technology....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm going there next summer. Caribbean cruises are so boring...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> ...


what does believing or not believing in god have to do with exploring space?....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


What's exploring space have to do with saying aliens exist?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> ...



This planet would have a thick atmosphere as it has a larger mass then earth, which would spread the heat from the hot side(rising air) to the cold side(sinking air). It would be like a single cell convective system longitudinally. You'd envision the climate of such a planet as hot within the dipole directly facing the sun, but with warmer temperatures on the edges of such and ever colder until you reach its opposite on the cold night side. 

*Here is a simulation of what I am talking about *


> *Video 04*. This is a simulation of the possible surface temperatures of a tidally-locked Proxima b, always giving the same face to its star. The simulations show the large temperature differences between the permanent daylight and nightside hemispheres. This assumes that an ocean and atmosphere transfers heat effectively around the planet, but we do not know yet if this is the case. The temperature range includes habitable conditions, even for complex life (0-50°C). However, Proxima b may also be exposed to high UV and X-ray fluxes that could challenge any presence of life. Proxima b seems to be an extreme, but very interesting planet by terrestrial standards. Additional versions of this video are available here. Credit: M. Turbet/I. Ribas/ESO.



This shows that the hot area might only be around 30c with a strong enough single cell moving energy around the planet. If true then .65 of earths solar flex might be a very favorable level of solar energy for such a planet to receive. Of course, if this simulation is to be believed. 

Here is a good link A Potentially Habitable World in Our Nearest Star - Planetary Habitability Laboratory @ UPR Arecibo


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


You were making fun of squeezing a human into one of those nano bots. 

What if we figured out how to transport a person from point a to b in a flash. Think that's impossible? Think about how you can talk to someone in Europe on the phone. Would people 200 years ago believe you could talk into a device and have that voice somehow travel thru the wires and talk to someone in Europe on such a device? With maybe only a 10 second delay? I still don't understand how it works


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well, it makes it easier to find out the answer.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


i asked you first.....if you dont know just say so....and by the way,God,if he exists....is an Alien being...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


You need to go back to 4th grade and learn the meaning of alien.


----------



## I amso IR (Aug 25, 2016)

I am all for going and getting the low down. However with the following stipulation, I am not going! I plan on finishing my 1/100,000th of a light year right here on earth. I wish all who go, well. As for the 20 gram space ships, moving at 1/4 light speed, "C",  good luck with that!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


i was?.....maybe that aint so impossible either....how do they get all that info on a micro chip?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


oh god is not an alien being?....what is he?...and dont worry i dont mean he is a Klingon..


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


See this is what I mean. I'm a yes we can man and you're not.

Lets just say if we both lived in El Paso I'd be a Mexican and you'd be a Mexicant


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 25, 2016)

*Some propulsion choices*
Bussard ramjet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

or

Antimatter rocket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

or 
Fission-fragment rocket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> With exhaust velocities of 3% - 5% the speed of light and efficiencies up to 90%, the rocket should be able to achieve over 1,000,000 sec _I_sp.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 26, 2016)

If this planet has oceans the hot dipole getting the direct sun like might have a massive storm. This storm would be the low pressure with rising air that then spreads out the heat over the rest of the planet.

Kind of like in this show

Extraterrestrial | Netflix


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 26, 2016)

What I was talking about above!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Some propulsion choices*
> Bussard ramjet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> or
> ...


So how long to get there at these speeds?


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 26, 2016)

Matthew said:


> > Proxima b was added to the Habitable Exoplanets Catalog (HEC) [2] as one of the best objects of interest for the search for life in the universe. The planet orbits well within the conservative habitable zone of Proxima Centauri. Additionally, Proxima b is now not only the closest potentially habitable planet to Earth (4.2 light years away), but it is also the most similar to Earth (ESI = 0.87) [3], with respect to Earth’s mass and insolation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




According to the Green Children of Woolpit, we should pay close attention to those Red Dwarfs.

Green children of Woolpit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"After learning to speak English, the children – Ralph says just the surviving girl – explained that they came from a land where the sun never shone and the light was like twilight."


A land of 24 hour "sunset"?? Sign me up!


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 26, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Perhaps they seeded out planet with DNA....... hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


how can you base that on what i just said bobo?...that has always been your problem here,you have preconceived notions about anyone who doesnt follow the same line of thought that you have...and as many times as you have been wrong,you think you would have learned by now....in that theater you are the Mexiwrong....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


how do you agree with me here,but then a few posts later your not agreeing?....you are strange guy bobo.....


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


And you'd think after knowing me long enough you'd know when I was just fucking with you dummy.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


well since you have never said this to me before in our other exchanges.....no i dont know.....and thats all one can base this kind of written stuff on is past conversations.....


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I'm always busting your balls but can't you tell I like you?  I call you stupid and argue with you but you are a very decent cool smart logical wise common sense kind of guy.  You just lean a little more right than I do.  That's all.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


ah....come here you big lug....


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 26, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> ...


Now what the hell does a belief in a God invented by goat herders have to do with planets that orbit other stars? 

The fact that there is a planet this close that is potentially earth like is surprising, and, as stated by an earlier poster, may mean that such planets are more common than thought.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




We have quite a few within 40 light years! Proxima *Centauri b, Wolf 1061c, Gliese 832 c, Gliese 682 c, Gliese 667 Cc, Gliese 163 c, TRAPPIST-1c, TRAPPIST-1d.

You know Old rocks what's funny about such people? Is the fact that their god gave us a brain, the skills to figure out his universe and the wanting to do so. Yet, this poster thinks god is so small that he wouldn't want us to explore his universe? lol Somehow in his mind praising the lord suppose to mean a life of a goat herder.*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Typical progressive.  Considers goat herders beneath him.

It's a meaningless fund raising ploy, just like when NASA declared they found life from Mars.  There is nothing anything further that can be done other than say yes, it's circling that star.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 26, 2016)

LOL  Yes, there is much more to do. First, send our machines there. Then go there ourselves. A whole universe out there to explore.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 26, 2016)

Now we need to gather as many geniuses from all nations and that are interested in space exploration and together and perhaps they can work out a way to create a craft that can take humans to the planet (following a probe that will do an initial scan).


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd volunteer to head for the new planet if they could get us there in a rapid period of time.  Gotta get away from this looney Islam somehow.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> I'd volunteer to head for the new planet if they could get us there in a rapid period of time.  Gotta get away from this looney Islam somehow.


At the speed we can go we can get there in 80,000 years. I think we need to first build a moon size ship that travels slowly but safely. The humans on this ship know they will die on the ship and many many generations will die before this ship ever reaches its destination.

We harvest the meteor belt to make this moon size ship.

As technology advances we will build faster ship that will eventually pass this ship but it will serve as a rest stop for people traveling faster in smaller ships. 

The only waste of time is to do nothing. Humans can live long after this planet is gone and our sun dies.  If we don't escape the human race is doomed just like dinosaurs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 28, 2016)

*Hawking’s Team is Planning a Flyby Mission to Proxima B, Earth’s Closest Alien Planet*
*Hawking's Team is Planning a Flyby Mission to Proxima B, Earth's Closest Alien Planet*
_ UCSB Experimental Cosmology Group _
*In Brief*


> Breakthrough Starshot, the ambitious spacefaring initiative led by Stephen Hawking and Yuri Milner, is looking at Proxima b as a candidate for a flyby mission by the probes.
> 
> *Combining Plans*
> Back in April, Stephen Hawking and billionaire space enthusiast Yuri Milner announced an ambitious long-term program: Breakthrough Starshot. The venture aims to send small, postage-stamp sized probes outfitted with sails out to the Alpha Centauri star system in around 20-30 years.


----------



## I amso IR (Aug 28, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Hawking’s Team is Planning a Flyby Mission to Proxima B, Earth’s Closest Alien Planet*
> *Hawking's Team is Planning a Flyby Mission to Proxima B, Earth's Closest Alien Planet*
> _ UCSB Experimental Cosmology Group _
> *In Brief*
> ...



I am assuming this project will be designed along the idea of "Air Mail Special Delivery" program of yesteryear? I wish I knew whether to laugh or cry. Postage stamp indeed! What will be really heartbreaking is if the stamp returns bearing an "Insufficient Postage, address unknown" mark in a few thousand years, give or take. Matthew, you are the champion of "accountable government. Get with it, fella. As someone asked earlier on, who and what are going to engrave the millions of lines of information required on the postage stamp sized piece of silicone pulling this off? And a "bunny battery" is not going to hack it either. Maybe we should simply clean up earth and it's population. "We" are the problem after all.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 28, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *Hawking’s Team is Planning a Flyby Mission to Proxima B, Earth’s Closest Alien Planet*
> ...


Yes, the matrix did tell the truth after all that humans are mostly like a virus.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



If you believe this then all life is. Anything with any kind of ability to change its environment.

Me, I have a higher regard of humanity and believe he is at his best when he is exploring and innovating.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 28, 2016)

Welcome back to my ignore. How is it America's problem to clean up other peoples messes? America should keep its high standards and lead the world in science as it does best.

We'd be unwelcomed in most of the world as we're already are. So why not better ourselves and invest in our children as we certainly can do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 28, 2016)

The best way to help people is education and a chance at a position that pays well. There's very few jobs that are better paying then science and designing such state of the art stuff.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *Hawking’s Team is Planning a Flyby Mission to Proxima B, Earth’s Closest Alien Planet*
> ...


I heard they are the size and cost of a iPad. And Steven Hawking and some rich dude are behind it so don't worry about your precious taxes going towards this.

Funny you righties say you worry about future generations but then doesn't it bother you this planet has an expiration date?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I'm hoping we evolve and stop multiplying like rabbits. Imagine if we developed a birth control where in the slums of America, South America, Africa, India and every other poor place, imagine if there were never anymore unplanned pregnancies.

You go to the doctor and they insert an IUD if you don't want to get pregnant. You don't have it removed unless you want children.

I know they already have this technology so why aren't we using it? I think the rulers of the world like the poor having kids. I think churches like it too.

My goal is to shrink the population, consume less resources and better quality of life. 

In the future no one should cut lawn. Robots do that. 

If we sent 1000 people to this new planet and how long until that 1000 is a billion


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




They bitch about such things about working on our own planet(assuming our poor and environment) but then support zero investment into education, science, or infrastructure. The fact that they do makes their words hollow  and idiotic.

And even if they did care about those things. Why shouldn't we explore our universe? By doing so more people will want to go into fields that pay good money and that would help improve things here.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2016)

Matthew said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I amso IR said:
> ...


And listen to how idiotic he sounded when he said,"what message are you going to put on this postage stamp?" Apparently he's not heard of nano technology.

And what grinds my gears is they are so negative. Im sure if you traced their ancestors back to before we got spaceships into outer space their relatives were the same way. They thought it was a waste of time.

And their ancestors laughed at the guy rubbing two sticks together feverously for hours.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 28, 2016)

Matthew said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I amso IR said:
> ...


I heard something about arriving in 2080. I would be 90 years old. I don't think I'll see it but I'm excited about what I will see.

I don't worry about what happens to me after I die. I suspect it's a lot like what it was like before I was born. But I do worry about the planet and the human species. I hope we become space travelors long before the planet expires. Wed be stupid not to try.

Couldn't a meteor take us out just like that? Couldn't a super volcano? Couldn't a nuclear war? Couldn't we cause so much global warming we make it un inhabitable? We need a plan b


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 28, 2016)

I cant wait! Yep, these kinds of people have always been this way and probably would of limited humanity to the tree's of eastern africa if they had their way. Thankfully, they very rarely have the levers of power to hold humanity back for more then a few centuries.

The Jim web telescope will be capable of answering our question on rather this has a atmosphere based on this paper that came out today. http://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.07345.pdf


----------



## I amso IR (Aug 29, 2016)

For Matthew and BoBo I offer the following explanation. Hopefully you are able to comprehend. The "postage stamp" or "Iphone" sized object you are so in love with, is not going to cut the mustard, so to speak. Why don't you two think a tad bit larger. You both appear to admit it would take a space vehicle a bit larger than that. One person in this thread mentioned a "moon" sized space ship manufactured from materials harvested from the meteorite belt. I happen to like his/her thinking and boldness. Me, I am thinking even larger. Perhaps the scientific community here on earth could find a way to free the earth from the constraints of our sun so that the entire earth planet could be used as the space ship and set upon a course for your prized destination. Then we would have our cake and eat it also. Food source, atmosphere, why even your own bed to sleep in. All of the comfort of home while moving through space towards your goal. Impossible, you say? Why? If you are going to think big, why do you take such small postage sized leaps? You two are typical science types. Lets take tennie, tiny little bites at a time as that is the scientific way. On the other hand, if you want to think big, such as going into space a distance of 4 light years or more, then at least try to think in those terms. On "space ship earth" the sky is the limit, so to speak. That is assuming you accept the fact that the earth is a space ship in and of itself and currently provides for everyone's needs just fine. Why build an artificial spaceship when you are living on one. Just learn to control it! And then of course, clean the earth and our population problem enroute. It is midgets such as yourselves which keep us here, not forward thinking people. There is much more going on than simply Matthew and BoBo. Live with it, fools!


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 29, 2016)

Matthew said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > I amso IR said:
> ...


I like space exploration too and all the sciences.  I think they are detrimental though.  It is a lot easier to defend yourself against a Stone Age enemy than against a drone, because stones are plenty and easy to pick up, but how many hackers can you hire to stop a drone?


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 29, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > I amso IR said:
> ...


I agree, even ww1-2 would not have happened if Western Europe had not had its population explosion.  But population reduction is a very tricky science.  Usually it is controlled by national communist and other centralized unitary governments.  So the result of it is usually a slow moving genocide and not an actual population headcount reduction.  For that, the ethnic numbers would need to get equalized first, but this has never happened.  Would be unchanged if exported to another planet.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 29, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> For Matthew and BoBo I offer the following explanation. Hopefully you are able to comprehend. The "postage stamp" or "Iphone" sized object you are so in love with, is not going to cut the mustard, so to speak. Why don't you two think a tad bit larger. You both appear to admit it would take a space vehicle a bit larger than that. One person in this thread mentioned a "moon" sized space ship manufactured from materials harvested from the meteorite belt. I happen to like his/her thinking and boldness. Me, I am thinking even larger. Perhaps the scientific community here on earth could find a way to free the earth from the constraints of our sun so that the entire earth planet could be used as the space ship and set upon a course for your prized destination. Then we would have our cake and eat it also. Food source, atmosphere, why even your own bed to sleep in. All of the comfort of home while moving through space towards your goal. Impossible, you say? Why? If you are going to think big, why do you take such small postage sized leaps? You two are typical science types. Lets take tennie, tiny little bites at a time as that is the scientific way. On the other hand, if you want to think big, such as going into space a distance of 4 light years or more, then at least try to think in those terms. On "space ship earth" the sky is the limit, so to speak. That is assuming you accept the fact that the earth is a space ship in and of itself and currently provides for everyone's needs just fine. Why build an artificial spaceship when you are living on one. Just learn to control it! And then of course, clean the earth and our population problem enroute. It is midgets such as yourselves which keep us here, not forward thinking people. There is much more going on than simply Matthew and BoBo. Live with it, fools!


If you are sticking to the science of this space travel proposal, then you don't need to go as far as size, because whatever the size, the object would have to travel like 4 light years.  Even if you can accelerate it to as high as 1 % of the speed of light, it would then take 400 years to arrive one way.  And above the 1 % you get relativistic distortions.  In fact you already get relativistic slow down measured from GPS and other network time satellites as is today.  Then let's consider how both Voyager space crafts are slowing down as they travel to the outer solar system.


----------



## I amso IR (Aug 29, 2016)

anotherlife, thank you for the response. My purpose in responding to Matthew and BoBo, was to rule out their false positions that I am against space exploration. I am not against these ventures and view them with importance. BoBo keeps saying that time on earth is limited when estimates by the science range from 10,000 to over millions of years. If he is as concerned as he indicates then I would assume he would favor doing something bold and daring as opposed to a small and piece meal approach. On the other hand, if a comet or large meteor impact with us it will reset the entire clock. Matthew on the other hand has never rejected any scientific snake oil salesman he ever met. As absurd as my proposal to use earth as the space ship that it is, offers a proposal of doing just that. Keep on keeping on , as we are with one exception, instead of orbiting in circles, we set earth on a course to arrive within a manageable distance of Alpha Centari and then explore all we want. Why waste our time on earth going in circles where our destruction is assured. I am aware my proposal is outlandish, however what is less outlandish with postage stamp sized space ships with sails. The truth is both proposals are "outta sight" and do nothing for our, man kinds, situation. However, having said that, if I am to travel 4 light years to another possibly habitable planet, I choose to do it in my own home, sleeping in my own bed while continuing to enjoy shopping at Kroger and eating fresh veggies and fresh eggs not to mention pork. Having my doctors along on the trip is no small matter either. Why settle for a abnormal life style when we can simply send the entire planet there doing as we have done this far into life. Then, again, why worry about it. As far as BoBo being in his twenties now, good for him. I was there, in my twenties, fifty plus years ago. Things moved much slower then, meteors were something rarely mentioned and automobiles traveling at 70 mph were rare. Life was good and the flowers smelled good. Gasoline cost less than a dollar a gallon. However todays pace is the norm. People expect things now, not ten minutes from now. Fair enough! We need to get our priorities in order and proceed. And, as an after thought, I do not see our solar system going away any time soon. Enjoy it while we have it. Thanks again for your interest and input. Have a nice day,.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 29, 2016)

Nothing has increased the standards of living MORE for humanity then science and tech. Humanity should continue to explore and advance as we've always done.

It makes me proud to see so many awesome discoveries...


----------



## I amso IR (Aug 29, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Nothing has increased the standards of living MORE for humanity then science and tech. Humanity should continue to explore and advance as we've always done.
> 
> It makes me proud to see so many awesome discoveries...



That is simply wonderful and goosebumply. I stand by my previous statements and positions. You may continue to urinate into the wind with my best regards.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> For Matthew and BoBo I offer the following explanation. Hopefully you are able to comprehend. The "postage stamp" or "Iphone" sized object you are so in love with, is not going to cut the mustard, so to speak. Why don't you two think a tad bit larger. You both appear to admit it would take a space vehicle a bit larger than that. One person in this thread mentioned a "moon" sized space ship manufactured from materials harvested from the meteorite belt. I happen to like his/her thinking and boldness. Me, I am thinking even larger. Perhaps the scientific community here on earth could find a way to free the earth from the constraints of our sun so that the entire earth planet could be used as the space ship and set upon a course for your prized destination. Then we would have our cake and eat it also. Food source, atmosphere, why even your own bed to sleep in. All of the comfort of home while moving through space towards your goal. Impossible, you say? Why? If you are going to think big, why do you take such small postage sized leaps? You two are typical science types. Lets take tennie, tiny little bites at a time as that is the scientific way. On the other hand, if you want to think big, such as going into space a distance of 4 light years or more, then at least try to think in those terms. On "space ship earth" the sky is the limit, so to speak. That is assuming you accept the fact that the earth is a space ship in and of itself and currently provides for everyone's needs just fine. Why build an artificial spaceship when you are living on one. Just learn to control it! And then of course, clean the earth and our population problem enroute. It is midgets such as yourselves which keep us here, not forward thinking people. There is much more going on than simply Matthew and BoBo. Live with it, fools!


That was really ignorant thanks for wasting a minute I'll never get back.

Matthew. Imagine this guy in a room with a bunch of scientists. He'd be thrown out so fast. 

Can you imagine asking why we would send an unmanned iPad size spaceship first? If you have to ask you probably shouldn't be having this discussion.

And to suggest we can pull the planet out of orbit and things would be just fine has to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard.

You've gone full retard


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> anotherlife, thank you for the response. My purpose in responding to Matthew and BoBo, was to rule out their false positions that I am against space exploration. I am not against these ventures and view them with importance. BoBo keeps saying that time on earth is limited when estimates by the science range from 10,000 to over millions of years. If he is as concerned as he indicates then I would assume he would favor doing something bold and daring as opposed to a small and piece meal approach. On the other hand, if a comet or large meteor impact with us it will reset the entire clock. Matthew on the other hand has never rejected any scientific snake oil salesman he ever met. As absurd as my proposal to use earth as the space ship that it is, offers a proposal of doing just that. Keep on keeping on , as we are with one exception, instead of orbiting in circles, we set earth on a course to arrive within a manageable distance of Alpha Centari and then explore all we want. Why waste our time on earth going in circles where our destruction is assured. I am aware my proposal is outlandish, however what is less outlandish with postage stamp sized space ships with sails. The truth is both proposals are "outta sight" and do nothing for our, man kinds, situation. However, having said that, if I am to travel 4 light years to another possibly habitable planet, I choose to do it in my own home, sleeping in my own bed while continuing to enjoy shopping at Kroger and eating fresh veggies and fresh eggs not to mention pork. Having my doctors along on the trip is no small matter either. Why settle for a abnormal life style when we can simply send the entire planet there doing as we have done this far into life. Then, again, why worry about it. As far as BoBo being in his twenties now, good for him. I was there, in my twenties, fifty plus years ago. Things moved much slower then, meteors were something rarely mentioned and automobiles traveling at 70 mph were rare. Life was good and the flowers smelled good. Gasoline cost less than a dollar a gallon. However todays pace is the norm. People expect things now, not ten minutes from now. Fair enough! We need to get our priorities in order and proceed. And, as an after thought, I do not see our solar system going away any time soon. Enjoy it while we have it. Thanks again for your interest and input. Have a nice day,.


Baby steps bro! If we go with your plan we'll never get there.

They didn't first build a ship that could land on the moon. Have you seen the history of rockets? Are you suggesting you could have bipassed all that experimentation and you would have went right to building Apollo 1?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 29, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> But do they have infrastructure????



And do they vote Republican or Democrat, and are they for the Second Amendment?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> anotherlife, thank you for the response. My purpose in responding to Matthew and BoBo, was to rule out their false positions that I am against space exploration. I am not against these ventures and view them with importance. BoBo keeps saying that time on earth is limited when estimates by the science range from 10,000 to over millions of years. If he is as concerned as he indicates then I would assume he would favor doing something bold and daring as opposed to a small and piece meal approach. On the other hand, if a comet or large meteor impact with us it will reset the entire clock. Matthew on the other hand has never rejected any scientific snake oil salesman he ever met. As absurd as my proposal to use earth as the space ship that it is, offers a proposal of doing just that. Keep on keeping on , as we are with one exception, instead of orbiting in circles, we set earth on a course to arrive within a manageable distance of Alpha Centari and then explore all we want. Why waste our time on earth going in circles where our destruction is assured. I am aware my proposal is outlandish, however what is less outlandish with postage stamp sized space ships with sails. The truth is both proposals are "outta sight" and do nothing for our, man kinds, situation. However, having said that, if I am to travel 4 light years to another possibly habitable planet, I choose to do it in my own home, sleeping in my own bed while continuing to enjoy shopping at Kroger and eating fresh veggies and fresh eggs not to mention pork. Having my doctors along on the trip is no small matter either. Why settle for a abnormal life style when we can simply send the entire planet there doing as we have done this far into life. Then, again, why worry about it. As far as BoBo being in his twenties now, good for him. I was there, in my twenties, fifty plus years ago. Things moved much slower then, meteors were something rarely mentioned and automobiles traveling at 70 mph were rare. Life was good and the flowers smelled good. Gasoline cost less than a dollar a gallon. However todays pace is the norm. People expect things now, not ten minutes from now. Fair enough! We need to get our priorities in order and proceed. And, as an after thought, I do not see our solar system going away any time soon. Enjoy it while we have it. Thanks again for your interest and input. Have a nice day,.


Im patient. It will only take 80,000 years to get to this new planet chugging along on earth.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 29, 2016)

Matthew said:


> I cant wait! Yep, these kinds of people have always been this way and probably would of limited humanity to the tree's of eastern africa if they had their way. Thankfully, they very rarely have the levers of power to hold humanity back for more then a few centuries.
> 
> The Jim web telescope will be capable of answering our question on rather this has a atmosphere based on this paper that came out today. http://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.07345.pdf


I heard some people just got out of a year simulation of living on Mars.

While usmb haters laugh and mock we will keep experimenting and advancing.

The only power they have is when they elect anti science Republicans


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> I cant wait! Yep, these kinds of people have always been this way and probably would of limited humanity to the tree's of eastern africa if they had their way. Thankfully, they very rarely have the levers of power to hold humanity back for more then a few centuries.
> 
> The Jim web telescope will be capable of answering our question on rather this has a atmosphere based on this paper that came out today. http://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.07345.pdf


Scientists Looking For Alien Life Investigate 'Interesting' Signal From Space


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 30, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> anotherlife, thank you for the response. My purpose in responding to Matthew and BoBo, was to rule out their false positions that I am against space exploration. I am not against these ventures and view them with importance. BoBo keeps saying that time on earth is limited when estimates by the science range from 10,000 to over millions of years. If he is as concerned as he indicates then I would assume he would favor doing something bold and daring as opposed to a small and piece meal approach. On the other hand, if a comet or large meteor impact with us it will reset the entire clock. Matthew on the other hand has never rejected any scientific snake oil salesman he ever met. As absurd as my proposal to use earth as the space ship that it is, offers a proposal of doing just that. Keep on keeping on , as we are with one exception, instead of orbiting in circles, we set earth on a course to arrive within a manageable distance of Alpha Centari and then explore all we want. Why waste our time on earth going in circles where our destruction is assured. I am aware my proposal is outlandish, however what is less outlandish with postage stamp sized space ships with sails. The truth is both proposals are "outta sight" and do nothing for our, man kinds, situation. However, having said that, if I am to travel 4 light years to another possibly habitable planet, I choose to do it in my own home, sleeping in my own bed while continuing to enjoy shopping at Kroger and eating fresh veggies and fresh eggs not to mention pork. Having my doctors along on the trip is no small matter either. Why settle for a abnormal life style when we can simply send the entire planet there doing as we have done this far into life. Then, again, why worry about it. As far as BoBo being in his twenties now, good for him. I was there, in my twenties, fifty plus years ago. Things moved much slower then, meteors were something rarely mentioned and automobiles traveling at 70 mph were rare. Life was good and the flowers smelled good. Gasoline cost less than a dollar a gallon. However todays pace is the norm. People expect things now, not ten minutes from now. Fair enough! We need to get our priorities in order and proceed. And, as an after thought, I do not see our solar system going away any time soon. Enjoy it while we have it. Thanks again for your interest and input. Have a nice day,.



Do I understand you want to de-orbit Earth?  The galaxy is full of rouge planets.  Away and out of capture by any star's Goldie lock zone, these planets are dark and have the same temperature as the interstellar space, i.e. ~ 2 K = -271 C.  That is 200 degrees colder than liquid nitrogen.  This journey will need lots of winter coats.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...


Matthew, you vote for Democrats who hate NASA so we will never get to this planet, and it's your fault.


----------



## I amso IR (Aug 31, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife, thank you for the response. My purpose in responding to Matthew and BoBo, was to rule out their false positions that I am against space exploration. I am not against these ventures and view them with importance. BoBo keeps saying that time on earth is limited when estimates by the science range from 10,000 to over millions of years. If he is as concerned as he indicates then I would assume he would favor doing something bold and daring as opposed to a small and piece meal approach. On the other hand, if a comet or large meteor impact with us it will reset the entire clock. Matthew on the other hand has never rejected any scientific snake oil salesman he ever met. As absurd as my proposal to use earth as the space ship that it is, offers a proposal of doing just that. Keep on keeping on , as we are with one exception, instead of orbiting in circles, we set earth on a course to arrive within a manageable distance of Alpha Centari and then explore all we want. Why waste our time on earth going in circles where our destruction is assured. I am aware my proposal is outlandish, however what is less outlandish with postage stamp sized space ships with sails. The truth is both proposals are "outta sight" and do nothing for our, man kinds, situation. However, having said that, if I am to travel 4 light years to another possibly habitable planet, I choose to do it in my own home, sleeping in my own bed while continuing to enjoy shopping at Kroger and eating fresh veggies and fresh eggs not to mention pork. Having my doctors along on the trip is no small matter either. Why settle for a abnormal life style when we can simply send the entire planet there doing as we have done this far into life. Then, again, why worry about it. As far as BoBo being in his twenties now, good for him. I was there, in my twenties, fifty plus years ago. Things moved much slower then, meteors were something rarely mentioned and automobiles traveling at 70 mph were rare. Life was good and the flowers smelled good. Gasoline cost less than a dollar a gallon. However todays pace is the norm. People expect things now, not ten minutes from now. Fair enough! We need to get our priorities in order and proceed. And, as an after thought, I do not see our solar system going away any time soon. Enjoy it while we have it. Thanks again for your interest and input. Have a nice day,.
> ...


----------



## I amso IR (Aug 31, 2016)

Chilly to say the least. I figure we can task General Electric, Heating and Cooling Division, to take care of the comfort factors facing this venture since they will be along for the ride anyhow. On a serious note, if that is possible, your point is well taken. Feel free to contribute any time and should you wish you may head up the Environmental Division, of this mission. Assuming you are up to a 70,000 year mission. On the other hand, since an asteroid blind sided earth this past weekend as it was only detected the day before it zipped by and passed within a quarter of the distance to the moon, 60,000 miles, give or take, a 70,000 year mission may not be in the cards. If you have not heard about that incident yet, Google, August 28th near earth miss by asteroid. Mucho information on line in news reports, CBS,Fox and everyone else. Good talking to you, and have a nice day.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 31, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Chilly to say the least. I figure we can task General Electric, Heating and Cooling Division, to take care of the comfort factors facing this venture since they will be along for the ride anyhow. On a serious note, if that is possible, your point is well taken. Feel free to contribute any time and should you wish you may head up the Environmental Division, of this mission. Assuming you are up to a 70,000 year mission. On the other hand, since an asteroid blind sided earth this past weekend as it was only detected the day before it zipped by and passed within a quarter of the distance to the moon, 60,000 miles, give or take, a 70,000 year mission may not be in the cards. If you have not heard about that incident yet, Google, August 28th near earth miss by asteroid. Mucho information on line in news reports, CBS,Fox and everyone else. Good talking to you, and have a nice day.


Well, environmentally, all the plants will die in a few days for the darkness, and every animal too except maybe the ones that can hibernate.  But can an animal hibernate forever?  Anyway, I think we should check this with Satan.  I recon that he will be okay with the darkness, but would have serious problems with the freezing part of the deal, unless GE offers him a really good discount.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 31, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...


So what about the signal seti picked up from a star 95 light years away? A civilization that can do this are more advanced than us. They've better harnessed the energy of their host star.

They rank intelligence on the kardashev scale and they would rank higher than us. I'm glad they are 95 light years away.

Its not a matter of if but where and when will we find life elsewhere. And how smart is it. And can we live there?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 31, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> ...


Did you hear we detected a signal from 95 light years away? If that's a more advanced civilization, why did they bother first sending a signal? Could it be even for them 95 light years away is too far to travel in person?


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 31, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


What message is contained in the signal?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 31, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Phone home. Jk. It's saying hey look at us look what we can do


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 31, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So, you don't know.


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 31, 2016)

If I was in charge of an alien planet, with a telescope powerful enough to observe the last 6,000 years of human history, I would outlaw all radio communications on my planet and do everything else I could to hide my planet from getting discovered by humans.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 31, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> If I was in charge of an alien planet, with a telescope powerful enough to observe the last 6,000 years of human history, I would outlaw all radio communications on my planet and do everything else I could to hide my planet from getting discovered by humans.



Now THAT'S a possibility! lol


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 31, 2016)

The reason humans will never discover other alien races is that they will do their utmost to avoid meeting us.  We are a murderous, exploitive, genocidal race and any contacts we had with aliens would be extremely violent and an extinction event to the alien race involved.  If any race of aliens do exist in the neighborhood, they will hide from us.  If we go looking for them, they will have no choice but to exterminate us.


----------



## SixFoot (Aug 31, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> The reason humans will never discover other alien races is that they will do their utmost to avoid meeting us.  We are a murderous, exploitive, genocidal race and any contacts we had with aliens would be extremely violent and an extinction event to the alien race involved.  If any race of aliens do exist in the neighborhood, they will hide from us.  If we go looking for them, they will have no choice but to exterminate us.



Well, if the Sumerians are to be believed, that's pretty much why they left.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 1, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > The reason humans will never discover other alien races is that they will do their utmost to avoid meeting us.  We are a murderous, exploitive, genocidal race and any contacts we had with aliens would be extremely violent and an extinction event to the alien race involved.  If any race of aliens do exist in the neighborhood, they will hide from us.  If we go looking for them, they will have no choice but to exterminate us.
> ...


It is the aliens that created the humans, using genetic engineering of apes.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 1, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


If you have proof of that, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Sep 1, 2016)

The problem is we do not know what the conditions on these planets are like. They could be a frozen ball, a hellhole like Venus, or have no atmosphere at all. When the technology gets to the point where we can be sure, thats when I'll get excited.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 1, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


It's all written in this book i have written ten thousand years ago. How you going to test the books age? You don't believe in carbon dating, remember? And don't use DNA to convict someone but then deny that science that says you come from monkeys.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 1, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


I don't believe in carbon dating?  Says who?


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 2, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



There's no proof of aliens genetically altering apes to create humans, it's simply written in the ancient Sumerian texts as their history and the origin of our species.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 2, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Cite?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 2, 2016)

I can't wait until the Jame web telescope confirms that this has a atmosphere and this is a serious candidate for other telescopes in the future.

Loserterianism should lose because it is anti-civilization and human betterment. Pure whale shit.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 2, 2016)

Matthew said:


> I can't wait until the Jame web telescope confirms that this has a atmosphere and this is a serious candidate for other telescopes in the future.
> 
> Loserterianism should lose because it is anti-civilization and human betterment. Pure whale shit.


Your interest in science indicates intelligence, but then your childish political comments disprove it.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 2, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Okay, here it is.  Satan created the humans by transforming what God created into something he can use easier.   Your turn.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 2, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


So you were just spouting off nonsense.  OK then, now I know.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 2, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> *Maybe there is life surrounding most stars. What makes us think we are special?*
> 
> This is amazing news. We should focus our attention on getting those spacebots to this planet. The ones that use sails to travel real fast. The size and cost of an iPhone.
> 
> Still an incredibly long distance away


The odds are life is elsewhere, but the fact there is only life on Earth and not detected anywhere else in our own solar system indicates life is rare.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 2, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Yes but not really a real nonsense.  Humans were created by some engineering job.  It is just immaterial for the purpose of the creation itself, whether we call this alien engineering or satanic.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 2, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> Perhaps they seeded out planet with DNA....... hmmmmmmm.


I read a SF story once about explorers who ended dumping their human waste on a sterile planet.  That would have the same effect.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 2, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Yes but not really a real nonsense.  Humans were created by some engineering job.  It is just immaterial for the purpose of the creation itself, whether we call this alien engineering or satanic.


Or natural process of the Natural Universe.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 2, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but not really a real nonsense.  Humans were created by some engineering job.  It is just immaterial for the purpose of the creation itself, whether we call this alien engineering or satanic.
> ...


No, because there is more evidence against that than for it.  The Neanderthal may have been a result of natural processes and the other extinct ancient species.  There are indications that the homo sapiense humans swarm the Earth now in function different from their original invention.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 2, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> No, because there is more evidence against that than for it.  The Neanderthal may have been a result of natural processes and the other extinct ancient species.  There are indications that the homo sapiense humans swarm the Earth now in function different from their original invention.


Feel free to cite those "indications".


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 2, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > No, because there is more evidence against that than for it.  The Neanderthal may have been a result of natural processes and the other extinct ancient species.  There are indications that the homo sapiense humans swarm the Earth now in function different from their original invention.
> ...


The statistics of history, money, and networks.

Okay, as an example, humans are the only ones that match their rate of changing their environment with the rate they change their characteristics.  Like ants are hive types and were designed as such.  Cats are individual types and were designed as such.  But people are now not what they were designed, they are not even what they were like 1000 years ago.  Complete reprogramming.  In this example, from individual to hive.  But other e ampules of the artificiality of humans can be computed easily too.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 2, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps they seeded out planet with DNA....... hmmmmmmm.
> ...


So we may have evolved from alien shit!  cool!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2016)

Matthew said:


> I can't wait until the Jame web telescope confirms that this has a atmosphere and this is a serious candidate for other telescopes in the future.
> 
> Loserterianism should lose because it is anti-civilization and human betterment. Pure whale shit.


I too hate it when anti evolution people doubt things like the big bang and global warming but then claim they are pro science.

The Catholic Church is a great example. Hundreds of years ago they killed scientists like Giordano Bruno for herasy but today the church is big into exploring the universe. Do they feel guilty when they star gaze and realize they killed him for theories that would up being right? No. They re wrote history. White wash.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...


They say 75% of the stars are like this star so if there is life around this star they'll theorize life is probably common.

And they say there's probably more life on moons than there are on planets since there are more moons. I don't understand how life can be on a moon. We need our moon to live so how can life be on a moon? Maybe life but not like us. That's OK but I hope to find a place we can live in 1 million years. Doesn't have to be ready now.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 2, 2016)

With how backwards and stupid loserterinaism is we'll probably be extinct as a species in one million years.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 2, 2016)

konradv said:


> There are two factors that would lessen the likelihood of advanced life on the planet.  The X-ray influx could be as much as 400X that of Earth and it could be tidally locked to its sun, leaving only a thin band of the planet that isn't either searingly hot or very cold.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/24/health/proxima-b-centauri-rocky-planet-habitable-zone-neighbor-star/




It would also need an Iron core to produce an electromagnetic field.   to protect any kind of atomosphere


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 3, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> ...



Many, many stars have gas giants orbiting them at right about the same distance we are to our Sun, respectively. Imagine Europa if Jupiter were in the habitable zone. Imagine the view of the sky!






ETA: I'll bet it's also just a matter of time before we find a gas giant with an Earth-sized (captured planet, perhaps?) moon in it's orbit.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 3, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Not bad, but inconclusive since:

1) we only know about the last 10,000 or so years of human history.  Modern man has been around for about 200,000 years and modern thinking man about 20,000.  Those are pretty big gaps to make assumptions upon.  Look how far we've come over the past 3 thousand years.  There's room enough in those gaps to have reached our present level of tech and then have had a cataclysmic collapse back to the stone age a few times over.

2)  "An absence of evidence isn't evidence of absence".  Just because we haven't discovered evidence of fellow earthlings as smart or even smarter than use doesn't mean they didn't exist.  Those gaps are big question marks, not periods marking finality.

3) Cats are designed?  Are you a young earth creationist?  While I believe the Universe was created about 13.82 Billion years ago, I also believe a) it was created with specific rules and b) the creator doesn't violate those rules.

4) In 1970 mathematician John Conway created a BASIC "cellular automaton" computer simulation most people called "Life".  A person inputs cells in certain places and the game plays out according to its rules.  It was fun to watch the "evolution" of the specific simulation and some tried to develop specific shapes that would eventually evolve once the game was started.  I have no doubt the creator of our Universe could cause the Big Bang and know the consequences of the action.  IMHO, those who are Bible literalists are limiting God and those who don't accept both the Big Bang and evolution are also limiting God.

John Conway's Game of Life

http://ddi.cs.uni-potsdam.de/HyFISC...kt/proj_gamelife/ConwayScientificAmerican.htm


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 3, 2016)

Matthew said:


> With how backwards and stupid loserterinaism is we'll probably be extinct as a species in one million years.


Drink much or just shoot up?


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Yes I am one of those few Christian's that are not against the theory of evolution.  This way it remains possible that satan's hand remains in humans.  This may be through alien meddling or other.  It is true that a scientific statement needs to be proven before it can be believed, but there is very little proof because government's fight against such proof ever since the Sumerian texts.  But I need to observe that in addition to statistical observations, most "religious" texts all over the world hint this too.  And yes this may be explained probably fully by evolutionary models, but we can't prove that it is a full explanation or not.  A lot of times it is simpler to build if you assume a series of external nudges, satan's hand, if you will.  I am still leaning that like with everything, models seem to converge around the simplest explanations that they can produce.  The cellular evolutionary game program sound like revolutionary at its time, very interesting, I think.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 3, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Yes I am one of those few Christian's that are not against the theory of evolution.  This way it remains possible that satan's hand remains in humans.  This may be through alien meddling or other.  It is true that a scientific statement needs to be proven before it can be believed, but there is very little proof because government's fight against such proof ever since the Sumerian texts.  But I need to observe that in addition to statistical observations, most "religious" texts all over the world hint this too.  And yes this may be explained probably fully by evolutionary models, but we can't prove that it is a full explanation or not.  A lot of times it is simpler to build if you assume a series of external nudges, satan's hand, if you will.  I am still leaning that like with everything, models seem to converge around the simplest explanations that they can produce.  The cellular evolutionary game program sound like revolutionary at its time, very interesting, I think.


I disagree with your perception of "Satan" (and probably your perception of "evil" even though we haven't discussed it).

Two questions of which I'll provide the answer.  Feel free to comment on either the questions or the answers.

1.  Who created Lucifer?   God.  If God truly is all knowing and all powerful, then not only does God know what Lucifer will do, but good really will triumph over evil and can do so at any time.  So why all the fuss?  Discuss.

2. Who is responsible for the death of Christ?  God.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > With how backwards and stupid loserterinaism is we'll probably be extinct as a species in one million years.
> ...



We'll sit here and do nothing until that next big asteroid rams into our planet...You're the one that is on drugs, idiot.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 3, 2016)

Lets say there is a god for a second...Do you really think he gave us a brain and the ability to use it to just sit around and be wiped out?


----------



## westwall (Sep 3, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...






Debatable...


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 3, 2016)

Matthew said:


> We'll sit here and do nothing until that next big asteroid rams into our planet...You're the one that is on drugs, idiot.


Could happen, which is why I fully support both an active national space program and more international programs for problems as you suggested.

Ahh, still shitfaced or just drunk again?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 3, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Lets say there is a god for a second...Do you really think he gave us a brain and the ability to use it to just sit around and be wiped out?


Grow a spine. 

Why would God create an entire Universe then only put life on one rock spinning in the backwater of a medium-sized galaxy when there are a hundred billion galaxies in the observable universe?  Even if God only put life on one planet in each galaxy, that seems better use of all that space than just one planet in it all.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am one of those few Christian's that are not against the theory of evolution.  This way it remains possible that satan's hand remains in humans.  This may be through alien meddling or other.  It is true that a scientific statement needs to be proven before it can be believed, but there is very little proof because government's fight against such proof ever since the Sumerian texts.  But I need to observe that in addition to statistical observations, most "religious" texts all over the world hint this too.  And yes this may be explained probably fully by evolutionary models, but we can't prove that it is a full explanation or not.  A lot of times it is simpler to build if you assume a series of external nudges, satan's hand, if you will.  I am still leaning that like with everything, models seem to converge around the simplest explanations that they can produce.  The cellular evolutionary game program sound like revolutionary at its time, very interesting, I think.
> ...



Lucifer is partly the role that generates what we know as time in the universe.  But satans hand in people can be shown up in experimental ways too like when you put people under stress.  Under stress, people behave programmatically, they skip sensory adaptation cycles.  All other biology, including the early man, behaves the opposite, under stress they become a simple one step response action to any stimulus.  

This way, we can keep the science at the valid problem of how the people situation works.  And so the time that is generated by God through Satan provides the framework by which programming and programming people is possible.  A simple action-response system needs no time but only causality.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 4, 2016)

The sooner the star shot probe can be launch the better the chances I'll be able to see this planet. That is what matters.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 4, 2016)

Matthew said:


> The sooner the star shot probe can be launch the better the chances I'll be able to see this planet. That is what matters.



The JWT will shine a light on these new worlds. All puns intended, of course.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 4, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...


I like your AVI !


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 4, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Lucifer is partly the role that generates what we know as time in the universe.  But satans hand in people can be shown up in experimental ways too like when you put people under stress.  Under stress, people behave programmatically, they skip sensory adaptation cycles.  All other biology, including the early man, behaves the opposite, under stress they become a simple one step response action to any stimulus.
> 
> This way, we can keep the science at the valid problem of how the people situation works.  And so the time that is generated by God through Satan provides the framework by which programming and programming people is possible.  A simple action-response system needs no time but only causality.


Citations needed, please.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 4, 2016)

Matthew said:


> The sooner the star shot probe can be launch the better the chances I'll be able to see this planet. That is what matters.


While that's interesting, it'll take at least 20 years to get there and 4+ years to send back any messages.  Since it appears to be at least a decade before they start sending a flotilla of Starshots toward Alpha Centauri, you're going to have a long wait.  Keep those fingers crossed we aren't hit by a big rock first!


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 4, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Lucifer is partly the role that generates what we know as time in the universe.  But satans hand in people can be shown up in experimental ways too like when you put people under stress.  Under stress, people behave programmatically, they skip sensory adaptation cycles.  All other biology, including the early man, behaves the opposite, under stress they become a simple one step response action to any stimulus.
> ...


What citation do you have in mind?  I think this was discussed at this forum some time ago too.  But even if wasn't, it is logical that the time is facilitated by that bio programming and vice versa.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 4, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> What citation do you have in mind?  I think this was discussed at this forum some time ago too.  But even if wasn't, it is logical that the time is facilitated by that bio programming and vice versa.


Facts.  Evidence.  References.  Anything more than just opinion.  Citing another post of yours isn't evidence.

Example:  where is there scientific evidence of this statement by you? --


anotherlife said:


> It is the aliens that created the humans, using genetic engineering of apes.


Since there is ZERO evidence of life other than on Earth, how could this be scientifically supported?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 5, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > What citation do you have in mind?  I think this was discussed at this forum some time ago too.  But even if wasn't, it is logical that the time is facilitated by that bio programming and vice versa.
> ...


Why do you think we are the only life in the universe? For the record is it because that's what Christianity believes? 

I want to know if life on other planets will kill Christianity. If not why not? Where in the bible does it say we are all alone?


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > What citation do you have in mind?  I think this was discussed at this forum some time ago too.  But even if wasn't, it is logical that the time is facilitated by that bio programming and vice versa.
> ...



There's anecdotal and eye-witness evidence, if you count that as evidence at all.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



"Christianity" doesn't believe we are the only life in the Universe, nor does Christianity teach such narcissistic nonsense. Christianity merely teaches us how to be more godly towards one another. Everything else, is people.


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

with project orion we could have probes in 10 years and humans in 100 years at a star with a chance for a livable planet


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

and the fact that Donald Trumpgot nominated as republican candidate for presidente proves that aliens got mind control off about 30% of the american public.

only mind control by aliens  can explain why republicans nominated donald trump


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

konradv said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And how many human years away?
> ...


project orion developed 1965 was for an interstelare probe which could reach 10% C to proxima centauri  with the tech available 1965. and send back telemetry.
50 years later id think we could do that better


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

acctually the 1965 probe would be at proxima centauri today if we had send it


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

the vietnam war cost too much


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

^considering that proxima centauri appears to have a planet in the goldilock zone id think  the west should fuck military spending and build a probe to proxima centauri, even if that cost a trillion dollars. and takes 60 years.


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

and then we should think about sending a colony ship

no matter the cost


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

interstelar is expensive and takes more then a lifetime


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

lets just use half of the military budget of earth to go to the stars.


please ?

that would be about 1 trillion $ to build starships

5 american starships, 2 european starships 2 chinese starships 1 russian starship  1 southamerican starship 1 indian starship  1 combined starship

13 starships in the first wave

1 trillion a year and it would need at least 10 years to build a starship, i guess 1 trillion for a starship


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

but humanity wouldn t be on 1 planet anymore


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

with current tech the colonyships would need to be generation ships with 1000-10000 people

with laser coms the lag would be 1 - 4 years


----------



## hauke (Sep 6, 2016)

with current tech about 5-10% lightspeed is possible
40 - 80 years to proxima centauri

about 5% of current nuclear weapon stockpile would be needed for each starship

we got enough nukes to build about 40 starships

every starship needs about 4000 nuklear weapons


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 6, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> There's anecdotal and eye-witness evidence, if you count that as evidence at all.


Anecdotal and eye-witness evidence of space aliens?  Yes....and people claim to have seen Christ on a piece of toast and declared it a miracle.  I was asking for factual, scientifically valid evidence.  Sorry I didn't write more clearly.

This is like those who declare the Moon Landings to have been faked.   In order to carry off such a conspiracy, all the technologically-advanced nations on the planet would have to be in on the conspiracy.  Do you really think every nation would be willing to hide either a false story of Moon landings or evidence of alien visitors?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 6, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> "Christianity" doesn't believe we are the only life in the Universe, nor does Christianity teach such narcissistic nonsense. Christianity merely teaches us how to be more godly towards one another. Everything else, is people.


Most American Christians, especially Evangelicals and Southern Baptists, believe mankind to be unique.  That, if the Bible is true, we're the only life in the 6000 year old universe.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 6, 2016)

hauke said:


> with current tech the colonyships would need to be generation ships with 1000-10000 people
> 
> with laser coms the lag would be 1 - 4 years


First we go to Mars where it is closer to mine the meteor belt. We build moon size ships where it doesn't matter you are flying on a ship because it's the size of a small planet and it is covered by thick glass so sunlight gets in. Water is easy because space is cold so we can harness the ice turn it into water and use to drink shower grow produce, raise fish.  We have pigs chicken deer cows beaver bees and the ability to clone whatever we want. 

We should never again be dependent on a planet. We are now held hostage. If you want to wait for Jesus fine but I want the human race to see the last star in the universe die out. Then what? I say go into a black hole and see what happens.  Could the ship survive in complete darkness? Would it survive the next big bang?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2016)

We use anti-matter that can get up to 20% of the speed of light, build a ship that can support 3-5 people with shielding strong enough to take the beating.






Project Valkyrie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 6, 2016)

Matthew said:


> We use anti-matter that can get up to 20% of the speed of light, build a ship that can support 3-5 people with shielding strong enough to take the beating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but then we go fast to another planet where there too we are vulnerable to super volcano's, global warming, drought, nuclear attack, meteors, the elements. 

Why are we interested in trading one prison for another? Don't get me wrong we should inhabit this planet and others for as long as we can but I think we should build a man made planet where a colony of humans can live indefinitely.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2016)

*We need to be on more planets taht can support our form of life as it just simpler*...
1. Gravity- .8 to 1.3 of our gravity would be a heaven sent for our bone structure. Mars only has 1/10th of earth gravity. We could of course spin this generational colony ship to make this...
2. Surface pressure. The moon, mars and anything besides maybe floating around the cloud tops of venus and/or Titan would boil a human a live without expensive machinery to boost the pressure. That would be quite a machine to keep the pressure high enough for 100,000 people or more! Republicans don't even want to pave our roads or regulate our air or water quality.
3. Probably the most important reason would be radiation and solar winds. A earth sized planet like this one and most of the possible habitable planets discovered so far would likely have a very thick atmosphere because of their high gravity. We could probably get around this with electrical force field but it would have to be powered by nuclear reactors.
4. People would be more supportive of such a ship that can get to a habitable planet. Doubtful we'd get the support for a floating colony as many would think it has no real purpose. The purpose of the ship would be the same as landing in the new world in the 15th century! A new world that could support humans.

I believe we probably should build such a generational ship but nothing beats another earth like planet.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 6, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *We need to be on more planets taht can support our form of life as it just simpler*...
> 1. Gravity- .8 to 1.3 of our gravity would be a heaven sent for our bone structure. Mars only has 1/10th of earth gravity. We could of course spin this generational colony ship to make this...
> 2. Surface pressure. The moon, mars and anything besides maybe floating around the cloud tops of venus and/or Titan would boil a human a live without expensive machinery to boost the pressure. That would be quite a machine to keep the pressure high enough for 100,000 people or more! Republicans don't even want to pave our roads or regulate our air or water quality.
> 3. Probably the most important reason would be radiation and solar winds. A earth sized planet like this one and most of the possible habitable planets discovered so far would likely have a very thick atmosphere because of their high gravity. We could probably get around this with electrical force field but it would have to be powered by nuclear reactors.
> ...


All I know is this weekend I was up north away from the city lights and there are so many stars and they are all so very far away. I just hope we don't nuke ourselves and take a huge step backward. Imagine if instead of for the last 70 years instead of a cold war with Russia we worked with them and spent that money colonizing Mars. And working with China. We'd be way further along.

But then again the cold war advanced technology too


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2016)

If the loserterians get into power and do what they want = pretty much nuking ourselfs. Why? Half of all research dollars come from the federal government and without the energy department that would be a huge blow to science.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 6, 2016)

We also should be on mars by now, but you can't do that on a few billion dollars human space flight budget. When considering such a mission, you have to consider 1. it needs to be big enough to provide everything it needs to keep humans a live and 2. needs to have the ability to land on teh surface. 

The mission is going to take a few years and food, water and air are important elements. 

Such a mission would probably cost 100 to 500 billion dollars and this is probably not considering the mars base on the planet.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > "Christianity" doesn't believe we are the only life in the Universe, nor does Christianity teach such narcissistic nonsense. Christianity merely teaches us how to be more godly towards one another. Everything else, is people.
> ...



Meh. Most I know are fine with believing that a day in God's life could be any number of actual years. I'm one of the ones that believe God said, "The four-dimensional divergence of an anti-symmetric second rank tensor equals zero!" and there was light.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 6, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Meh. Most I know are fine with believing that a day in God's life could be any number of actual years. I'm one of the ones that believe God said, "The four-dimensional divergence of an anti-symmetric second rank tensor equals zero!" and there was light.


LOL. 

Regarding time, it's a construct for our universe.  Obviously God, being eternal, is not bound by time nor space.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > We use anti-matter that can get up to 20% of the speed of light, build a ship that can support 3-5 people with shielding strong enough to take the beating.
> ...



There are also technologies that we already have that can be further produced for interstellar travel.

Bussard ramjet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Interstellar travel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Simply traveling at .1c isn't gonna cut it to get to Proxima b. We're gonna have to factor in time for acceleration _ and _deceleration. Maybe accelerate at 1g to save energy on centrifugal force. If the ship could be turned around 180° before deceleration, it could also be done at -1g. So, we're talking 50 - 60 years with current technology, and that could just be barely long enough that a human could make it there within his/her lifetime, if they're healthy enough to live well into their 90's.

Or, a probe could be sent with said technology to gather data ahead of a human expedition. It could easily make the journey in ~44 or so years, just as long as we have something figured out for shielding from things like interstellar dust particles, which would have quite an explosive impact at 1860 mp/s!

Before any of that, we're gonna need a lot of materials. 3D printers will be the key to mining the asteroid belt for millennia worth of precious metals and vital building materials. We're gonna need 3D printers out there printing little mining robots that feed the printer more materials to make more robots.

My generation will see mankind set foot on Mars. It's my grandchildren's generation that will see commercial travel to the gas giants.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 6, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. Most I know are fine with believing that a day in God's life could be any number of actual years. I'm one of the ones that believe God said, "The four-dimensional divergence of an anti-symmetric second rank tensor equals zero!" and there was light.
> ...



Spacetime itself isn't bound by time either.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Just heard some astronauts just returned from spending a year on the international space station. We're getting there. Slowly.


----------



## Votto (Sep 7, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...



God help them!  Liberals have discovered a new world to infect.

No wonder aliens always hide from us.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Just heard some astronauts just returned from spending a year on the international space station. We're getting there. Slowly.


Too slowly.  We went from Kitty Hawk to jets and atomic bombs in 42 years.   From Kitty Hawk to the Moon in 66 years.  It's been 47 years since we first went to the moon and all we have for our space program is renting space on Russian capsules and startup private Low-Earth-Orbit supply rockets. 

Thanks, Democrats!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard some astronauts just returned from spending a year on the international space station. We're getting there. Slowly.
> ...



Unfortunately the more we learned the more we realized just how big space is and what a challenge it's going to be to get anywhere whether in person or by probe.  But we will get there.  We got plenty of time.

They calculated that Earth's habitable-zone lifetime is as long as *7.79 billion years*. (Earth is estimated to be *about 4.5 billion years* old.)

Are you in a hurry?  How much are you willing to pay to pick up the pace?  Or is this like the Iraq war or Iran war that you want?  Where you want to fight it and you want all the defense spending but you don't want to pay a dime for it.

Relax, private $ is doing it since your cheap ass won't.  

Breakthrough Starshot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



At the earliest, I'd be 85 by the time images of Proxima b could be beamed back to Earth .


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ....Are you in a hurry?  How much are you willing to pay to pick up the pace?  Or* is this like the Iraq war or Iran war that you want?* *Where you want to fight it and you want all the defense spending but you don't want to pay a dime for it*.
> 
> Relax, private $ is doing it since *your cheap ass won't*.
> 
> Breakthrough Starshot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ask Matthew.  He's the one worried a giant rock will take us all out before the human race can move off planet. 

As for your lies, I expect it from you.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


85?  That's young.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ....Are you in a hurry?  How much are you willing to pay to pick up the pace?  Or* is this like the Iraq war or Iran war that you want?* *Where you want to fight it and you want all the defense spending but you don't want to pay a dime for it*.
> ...


When a con calls me a liar I wear it like a badge of honor


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Considering I probably won't live past my 40's, 85 may as well be older than Methuselah.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


I'm 45 now.  I live a pretty hard lifestyle.  I do what I want, drink what I want, smoke what I want, fuck what I want, do the drugs that I want.  I'm built like a tank too.  That's good when you are young and in sports but not when you are old.  Those guys have heart attacks.  I doubt I'll see retirement age too to be honest with you.  LOL.  But boy did I have a fun life.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Mine was definitely not boring. lol


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> I'm 45 now.  I live a pretty hard lifestyle.  I do what I want, drink what I want, smoke what I want, fuck what I want, do the drugs that I want.  I'm built like a tank too.  That's good when you are young and in sports but not when you are old.  Those guys have heart attacks.  I doubt I'll see retirement age too to be honest with you.  LOL.  But boy did I have a fun life.


I have no problem with this.  Just do society a favor, when your lifestyle catches up to you, please clean up your own mess.  Don't become another liberal sponge on those still trying to live.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Considering I probably won't live past my 40's, 85 may as well be older than Methuselah.


I used to think that too.  Imagine my pleasant surprise to not only live to 50, but to now be 60, in good health, fairly well-to-do and happy.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Considering I probably won't live past my 40's, 85 may as well be older than Methuselah.
> ...



And if I were you, I wouldn't be dying right now. lol

I appreciate the motivational attempt though, but I'm good with death. I've had a few years to get to know him.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 45 now.  I live a pretty hard lifestyle.  I do what I want, drink what I want, smoke what I want, fuck what I want, do the drugs that I want.  I'm built like a tank too.  That's good when you are young and in sports but not when you are old.  Those guys have heart attacks.  I doubt I'll see retirement age too to be honest with you.  LOL.  But boy did I have a fun life.
> ...


In the end, we are all going to become sponges.  Unless you think you and your family are going to pay the hundreds of thousands of dollars the hospitals charge when you die?  I don't think you will.  I think Medicare/medicade will pick up the tab.  You'll just pay your $500 deductable you fucking leech.    

Or should the healthcare police come in and not pay because you are too fat or because you smoked?  Is that what you want?  The insurance companies getting to decide who deserves medicare/medicate or the insurance to pay?  Of course you fucking do.  You were the same guys who wanted to fuck anyone with a pre existing condition.  No surprise you're still a piece of shit.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> In the end, we are all going to become sponges.  Unless you think you and your family are going to pay the hundreds of thousands of dollars the hospitals charge when you die?  I don't think you will.  I think Medicare/medicade will pick up the tab.  You'll just pay your $500 deductable you fucking leech.
> 
> Or should the healthcare police come in and not pay because you are too fat or because you smoked?  Is that what you want?  The insurance companies getting to decide who deserves medicare/medicate or the insurance to pay?  Of course you fucking do.  You were the same guys who wanted to fuck anyone with a pre existing condition.  No surprise you're still a piece of shit.



1.  Thanks for admitting you lied and will, indeed, become a sponge.

2.  I have an exit strategy.  Not only have I died before, but I've lost too many friends and relatives who strove to hang on to every lousy minute to follow their example.  I don't' plan on leaving a mess for someone to clean up either. 

3.  Since I've been paying into SS and Medicare for 44 years+, I think it's fair I take a bit out, but unlike you, I don't plan on taking up bed space with a bunch of tubes in every orifice until I finally croak.  The best defense remains to be a good offense.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry for derailing the conversation. Didn't mean to make a perfectly good thread about exoplanets turn into some kind of weird war of ideologies. lol


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > In the end, we are all going to become sponges.  Unless you think you and your family are going to pay the hundreds of thousands of dollars the hospitals charge when you die?  I don't think you will.  I think Medicare/medicade will pick up the tab.  You'll just pay your $500 deductable you fucking leech.
> ...


I'm going out with a quick heart attack or annurism


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Sorry for derailing the conversation. Didn't mean to make a perfectly good thread about exoplanets turn into some kind of weird war of ideologies. lol


Eventually every thread goes there. Religion hates science.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> I'm going out with a quick heart attack or annurism


Difficult to do that by choice.  What method do you plan to use?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Eventually every thread goes there. Religion hates science.


Atheists hate religion.  See how fucking stupid that sounds because of the broad brush?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going out with a quick heart attack or annurism
> ...


Diet and exercise, or lack of.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That won't give you the timely results you think they will.  Odds are, you'll be a fucking sponge lying in your own shit and piss hooked up to an O2 machine for 5-10 years before passing.  

At least it will give you time to contemplate your mistakes.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I bet you believe in jesus


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> I bet you believe in jesus


You ran away from the comments.  LOL

Nice try to derail, sponge.  I hear laying in your own shit for a long time will give you a rash....not to mention bedsores.  Enjoy your "retirement".


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 7, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you believe in jesus
> ...


Whatever weirdo who thinks he has all the answers but doesn't actually.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Whatever weirdo who thinks he has all the answers but doesn't actually.


You?  You make a false claim of living hard and dying fast, then admit you'll gladly be a sponge spending the last 10-15 years of your life hooked up to tubes in every orifice as a human sponge.

Atheists often claim theists cling to religion because they are afraid of dying, but it looks like you're equally afraid.


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

Matthew said:


> We use anti-matter that can get up to 20% of the speed of light, build a ship that can support 3-5 people with shielding strong enough to take the beating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at the moment the capabilityy to produce antimatter is less then 1000/th gram per year antimatter drives arent realisitc, nuclear pulse drives are


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard some astronauts just returned from spending a year on the international space station. We're getting there. Slowly.
> ...


the iss was mostly build by the USA and payed bythe USA, thanks spaceshutle


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually every thread goes there. Religion hates science.
> ...


atheists don t hate religion, they don t belive in them, nothing to hate

atheists hate religiouse leaders who take advantage of people to make money

and destroy the minds of people


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 8, 2016)

hauke said:


> atheists don t hate religion, they don t belive in them, nothing to hate
> 
> atheists hate religiouse leaders who take advantage of people to make money
> 
> and destroy the minds of people


Odd that the spokesman of all atheists is on this little ol' forum!  Welcome!

Disagreed.  That's just as fucked up as someone saying "Christians don't hate non-believers blah, blah, blah".  Obviously some people who label themselves Christians do hate others just as obviously some atheists hate theists.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 8, 2016)

hauke said:


> the iss was mostly build by the USA and payed bythe USA, thanks spaceshutle


Thanks space shuttle - it last flew 21JUL11, over 5 years ago.


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

im not a atheist, i belive in god


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

that was the last time the iss got an adition, i crie for you space shuttle


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

we shouöld build heavy metal extraction in the asteroid belt
we should build  h2 and o2 extraction in saturns belt

we should build human life in the asteroid belt


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

going to space would only cost about 100 trillion dollars

and about 500 trillion of that would go back into the economy


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

cut military by 50% and the usa military is still the most powerfull in the world
put the money into space and the usa economyy will explode

everyone will be rich


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

Matthew said:


> We use anti-matter that can get up to 20% of the speed of light, build a ship that can support 3-5 people with shielding strong enough to take the beating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the dilithium crystals?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

hauke said:


> going to space would only cost about 100 trillion dollars
> 
> and about 500 trillion of that would go back into the economy



Um, yeah.


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

if you cut military without using the money on gouvernement spending, like infrastructure or space your economy is going to implode

you need to spend that money

theres just better stuff then weapons


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

because the usa got better weapons and more then any one else


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

buy the f 35


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

and buy a hypersonic anti ship missile

#replace harpoon with a mach 5 missile

even the most current model is 20 years old

its obsolete


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

and wtf did you destroy your stealth missiles ?

*AGM-129 ACM*
*AGM-129 ACM*


----------



## hauke (Sep 8, 2016)

somebody please built a interstelar colony ship before we destroy ourselfs on earth


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 8, 2016)

hauke said:


> somebody please built a interstelar colony ship before we destroy ourselfs on earth




I think the best use of our energy is to find out if this planet has 1. atmosphere and 2. is habitable....Once we do then we have a real reason to build a real ship to move some of our population to it. I doubt at this time we could build such a ship without a real mission and get the resources to do it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 8, 2016)

Not exactly the USS Enterprise's 5 year mission, but still interesting: 

Asteroid probe begins seven-year quest - BBC News

*Asteroid probe begins seven-year quest*

Nasa launches its Osirex-Rex probe, which will try to grab a sample of rock from an asteroid and return it to Earth.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

Matthew said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > somebody please built a interstelar colony ship before we destroy ourselfs on earth
> ...


Maybe if we learned how to cryogenically freeze humans for the 78,000 year trip. That would be one way. That's how long it will take unless we can figure out warp speed. So what's your rush?

 Or, instead of worrying about how long it takes to get to another prison/planet, why not build a ship the size of a planet? We have all the resources in the meteor belt and Mars. We know how the earth works we can reproduce that. Water, ecosystem, a core, tatonic shifting. We know how planets formed put one together with an engine to puts along. God put that meteor and asteroid belt out there for a reason. 

Maybe the shield we have around this planet size ship is 15 feet of plastic to protect us and we just ride the gravity wave from Star to star


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ....
> Or, instead of worrying about how long it takes to get to another prison/planet, why not build a ship the size of a planet? We have all the resources in the meteor belt and Mars.....


We're sitting on a huge rock and have another large rock orbiting us.  The problem is more than resources, it's energy.  Once we crack the fusion problem, or develop some equally unlimited energy source, we will be able to put those resources to work for us.  

The lofty ideas of turning all of our missiles into rockets and all of our guns into butter are nice, but goes against human nature.  Even if we laid all of our weapons down like the flower children want us to do, we'd still have assholes like Kim Jong-un and groups like Daesh to defend ourselves against.  

FWIW, only fucking morons say the only reason we were attacked on 9/11 was because 1) we support Israel or 2) because we're in the ME.  They don't get that some people are assholes and will use any excuse to spread their shit.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 15, 2016)

Matthew said:


> *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> *Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri*
> 24 August 2016
> Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star - Pale Red Dot campaign reveals Earth-mass world in orbit around Proxima Centauri
> ...



Hopefully, if there are people there, they poll those under 45.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 15, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *Planet Found in Habitable Zone Around Nearest Star*
> ...



lol, mindless post by what this country is becoming. One that is anti-science and anti-thought. Considering getting the fuck out if Trump really attempts to take us back to the 19th century.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 15, 2016)

Matthew said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Just a reminder that you posted a bald faced lie and ran away like a little girl.  I am a professional Engineer and would have a hard time being anti-science.


----------

